# Napsgear



## Jd8669 (Feb 26, 2017)

I have been with Naps for many years now and recently completely my last Test e and Anadrol cycle, results are still nothing short of amazing. Though there has been a price increase with the GP brand it is still very worth it. Plus it help that they have great customer service and anytime I have had a question or concern they have responded within a timely manner and the reshoo policy is GTG. No I don't work for them or am I tied to them in anyway. I just believe they deserve the recognition since they have been a solid company with solid product for many years. The whole GP brand is GTG !


----------

